# Trinity verse.....



## B.J. (Sep 26, 2006)

In 1 Jn 5:7-8, KJV, there is a discrepancy about the phrase: the three are one. This is a favorite among Trinitarian proof text for those who dont know it is a disputed translation only found in the KJV. What does this say about the reliability of the translators in history? If a skeptic, or non Christian were to bring up the fact that the KJV was the most wide spread rendering of "God's infallible word" throughout Western history, and yet contains obvious translation problems, why then should it be trusted as Gods word? I have only know begun to investigate this translation problem within the last couple of days. Does anyone have some insight on this issue?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 26, 2006)

The Johannine Comma has long been hotly contested not only between Christians and unbelievers, but also among Christians, including here on the PB. It is not only the KJV that accepts the verse as of divine origin but also the Geneva Bible, and virtually all of the Reformation-era Bibles, as well as the Westminster Standards, Heidelberg Catechism, et al. 

See this thread, this, this, and this, among others.


----------



## B.J. (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you.


----------

